# Lump inside Udder. What to do?



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a nubian doe that was freshened 6 weeks ago. about my fourth week she got a about marble size bump inside her udder. I kept a good eye on that udder and she has kept eating and drinking. Pooping, peeing and chewing her cud. She even is giving the same amount of milk if not more. Then one formed just a few days ago in the other udder. Both are up high but can be felt if you are milking. Please tell me what this is if you know. And please don't start freaking out and yelling at me for not paying attention to my doe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No one's going to yell at you! Does the milk have any blood or clots in it? I would start with gently masaging the areas every day after milking. Our Lamancha had a lump when she came to us, we believe it was a clogs milk duct because after some massaging it did go away. She is a very high producer.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

It does not have blood clots in it. I will massage thanks for the advice. Do you think warm water compresses might help? I still am having trouble figuring out how it started. It is a little bit harder to milk her at first though. Does that have anything to do with it? I'm glad that everything worked out for you when your doe had a lump in her udder. That is encouraging news.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How long is she going in-between milking?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we wont yell at you : ) If you didnt care about your goats you wouldnt be here 

could be congestion building....start with warm water compress...message well with an udder balm...be gentle but firm...milk her out and repeat...I use whipped coconut oil with vit e added..added peppermint essential oils will help too..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a blocked duct but at 6 weeks fresh, she's likely headed into her peak production....also, if she is raising her kids, the glands will tend to be swollen. Massage after milking, then stripping her will help, you should notice a difference within a few milkings as to whether the massage has helped.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> How long is she going in-between milking?


each milking is twelve hours apart


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

happybleats said:


> we wont yell at you : ) If you didnt care about your goats you wouldnt be here
> 
> could be congestion building....start with warm water compress...message well with an udder balm...be gentle but firm...milk her out and repeat...I use whipped coconut oil with vit e added..added peppermint essential oils will help too..


Are you saying that for udder balm you use cocunut oil vit e and peppermint essential oil? Just making sure


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

liz said:


> Sounds like a blocked duct but at 6 weeks fresh, she's likely headed into her peak production....also, if she is raising her kids, the glands will tend to be swollen. Massage after milking, then stripping her will help, you should notice a difference within a few milkings as to whether the massage has helped.


 I will massage, and I do take every bit of milk out. No she is not nursing her kids we are bottle feeding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I make my own udder butter...: ) works great : )


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I will try that. I've noticed that it doesn't seem to hurt her when I massage it and press on it. Does this change anything?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its good they dont hurt...keep working them see if they shrink up, make sure they aren't growing ..but as long as she is doing fine other wise I wouldnt worry too much..


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks so much. It seems like one is a little bit smaller but it's hard to tell.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

*Update*

She is doing better. The lump in the right udder has almost disappeared. Thank you again for all you advice. I will keep massaging and putting Udder Balm on her udder.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

*Update #2*

They are both almost comepletely gone. Thank you Thank you Thank you! :thankU::thankU::thankU::thankU::thankU::thankU::thankU::thankU:


----------

